# Congratulations You Won sound bites and pop up websites



## Scott411 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yesterday after rebooting my computer before doing anything it sounded like a radio station was playing on my computer. I ran Webroot and my Trend antivirus and it didn't stop the talk raid so I took it into the dealer they did some quick file clean-up and said it should be ok. I got home and rebooted and the mysterious radio station has gone away but now every few minutes I hear Congratulation You Won. I see there was two similar problems reported in the past on this site but the solutions were different. One of them was in Sept of 08 from taz2018. Please advise what steps I should take next.

Thank you in advance for whatever help you can provide.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:18:45 PM, on 4/2/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\WRConsumerService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADUserMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1188520981\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\msi.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.1\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Topspeed\3.0\aoltpsd3.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.handyman4hire.biz/newSite/
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 browser-security.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 spyware-protector-2009.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 www.spyware-protector-2009.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 secure.spyware-protector-2009.com
O1 - Hosts: 91.212.65.122 knocker
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {12673C7F-6F90-451A-8394-F9E9EF72B71B} - c:\windows\system32\jxsvioj.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: BHO - {ABD42510-9B22-41cd-9DCD-8182A2D07C63} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask.com Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask.com Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] "C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] "AGRSMMSG.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ADUserMon] "C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADUserMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] "ALCXMNTR.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareBot] "C:\Program Files\SpywareBot\SpywareBot.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1188520981\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ddoctorv2] "C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P ddoctorv2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Universal Installer] "C:\Program Files\ComcastUI\Universal Installer\uinstaller.exe" /fromrun /starthidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ColdWare] "C:\WINDOWS\msi.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [userinit] C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdra64.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [userinit] C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdra64.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 5.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://locator.cdn.imageservr.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://locator1.cdn.imagesrvr.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://scanner.sysprotect.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.systemdoctor.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.winantivirus.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.winantiviruspro.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://download.cdn.winsoftware.com
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://202.67.220.225
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://59.148.220.121
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://62.4.84.53
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://82.98.235.58
O15 - Trusted IP range: http://85.12.25.90
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: defenfew - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jxsvioj.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmj.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9a4b2f12d749e) (gupdate1c9a4b2f12d749e) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Iomega App Services - Iomega Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Iomega\System32\AppServices.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (ddoctorv2) (sprtsvc_ddoctorv2) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (TmProxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Client Service (WRConsumerService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\WRConsumerService.exe
O23 - Service: Iomega Active Disk (_IOMEGA_ACTIVE_DISK_SERVICE_) - Iomega Corporation - C:\Program Files\Iomega\AutoDisk\ADService.exe
--
End of file - 12410 bytes


----------

